# aufrufende url bei servlets herausfinden



## Sunil (15. Jan 2007)

hallo, 
gibt es eine möglichkeit bei einem servlet request, die aufrufende url herauszufinden ? Danke!


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jan 2007)

jo,


bitte selber nachlesen 
http://java.sun.com/j2ee/sdk_1.3/techdocs/api/javax/servlet/http/HttpServletRequest.html


----------



## Sunil (15. Jan 2007)

Ähm ja vielleicht habe ich die Frage etwas falsch gestellt, also mein Ziel ist es herauszufinden von welcher Seite aus eine andere Seite aufgerufen wurde. Ich habe also eine Seite X, die sowohl von Seite A, Seite B usw aufgerufen werden kann und wenn jemand die Seite x aufgerufen hat, möchte ich feststellen, von wo , also von welcher Seite dieser Aufruf kam. 
So, jtzt hab ischs.
Danke.


----------



## SlaterB (15. Jan 2007)

das ist entweder nicht vorhanden
 (hängt mindestens von der anderen Seite, vielleicht auch vom Browser/ Einstellungen ab?)

oder steht im Header 'referer'

idealerweise ist die aufrufende Seite natürlich direkt im Link angegeben:
http://....?quelle=ichwars
das ersetzt jeden Automatismus


----------



## Sunil (15. Jan 2007)

Referer, das war das Stichwort. Danke :-()
-->Da stehts drinne bzw das brauch ich: request.getHeader("Referer");


----------

